# Snowboard Boots - DC Super Park Maybe?



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

i have the regular DC park boots and they're awesome. so i guess
super park is going to be better. danny kass boots are great too.
but whatever fits your foot is the best boot.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Multiple companies incorperate the BOA system. Here are a some for you to check out:

DC Shoe Co. Judge Snowboard Boots > Mens Snowboard Boots - Free Shipping & No Sales Tax
DC Shoe Torch Snowboard Boots > Mens Snowboard Boots - Free Shipping & No Sales Tax
DC Shoe Allegiance Snowboard Boots > Mens Snowboard Boots - Free Shipping & No Sales Tax
K2 Raider BOA Snowboard Boot > Mens Snowboard Boots - Free Shipping & No Sales Tax


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. I like your suggestions but only the Judge is within a considerable price range for me. As for the Park/Super Park boots - do you guys ride them outside the park? If so, how are they? I'm seldom in the park for a long time and probably spend more time outside. I'm looking for a good looking boot with BOA system (no Burtons) if you have any other recommendations. Preferably under $230. Thanks.


----------

